# Norwegian: evige fakler



## Espenaes

Hello to everyone!
Ive found a song in Norwegian, and I cant get those words:

_Sol, stjerner, måne_
_*Evige fakler*_

Is it "forever/eternal torch"? The dictionary says _fakkel_ for _torch_.
Maybe there is a mistake: I found _mane_ when it is _måne_.
I hope you can help me. Thanks!


----------



## missTK

Fakler is torch_es_ (plural of fakkel), that's why it's not exactly the word you found.


----------



## Espenaes

Thanks for your answer. But I have another doubt, why isnt it fakkeler or just fakkel?


----------



## oskhen

Espenaes said:


> Thanks for your answer. But I have another doubt, why isnt it fakkeler or just fakkel?


 
"Fakler" is the plural form of "fakkel", but it's impossible to give any reason for that. But it's correct that it's an irregular form.


----------



## oskhen

Espenaes said:


> I found _mane_ when it is _måne_.
> I hope you can help me. Thanks!


 
"Måne" means "moon". "mane" is a verb that may mean something like "summon" in certain cases - though almost always as a part of an idiom, and not alone.


----------



## Espenaes

So fakkel is a irregular noun, I see now.
And thanks too for mane, I didnt know.

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

After thinking about it for some time, I find that all nouns that end in this -kel contruction are "pluralized" in this way, so maybe it isn't so irregular after all. For example "stakkel" (una pobre persona) becomes "stakler".

Ps: I hope "stakkel" exists in Norwegian too


----------



## Vikingo

In Norwegian it's "stakkar", and the plural would be "stakkarer".


----------



## oskhen

Andreas_Jensen said:


> After thinking about it for some time, I find that all nouns that end in this -kel contruction are "pluralized" in this way, so maybe it isn't so irregular after all. For example "stakkel" (una pobre persona) becomes "stakler".
> 
> Ps: I hope "stakkel" exists in Norwegian too


 
No "stakkel" doesn't exist in Norwegian, but it seems to me, after some thinking, that we also "pluralize", as you put it, the "-kel-nouns" in that manner, but it's not too many of them, and few of them are very common words, so I didn't think of it. We have for instance "spetakkel", which becomes "spektakler".

Hmm... Just a thought; could it be that these words are actually Danish? They seem to be more common there, and don't actually feel very Norwegian (although I know that English as spectacle...)


----------



## aaspraak

There are some common words among those ending in -kel. I have listed a few. All are "pluralized" like fakkel. 

_ankel - ankler _     ankle 
_artikkel - artikler_  article
_nøkkel - nøkler_     key
_sykkel - sykler _    bicycle
_onkel - onkler_      uncle


----------



## Espenaes

Thank you all, you really helped me 

Edit

Now I wonder, is there any other rule like this, for example, for another ending?


----------



## missTK

I think it's even more general that that...those -ele(r)/ -ere(r) endings tend to be reduced in any words. Not necessarily those with a k or just substantives.

ekkel - ekle
søppel - søplete
kuppel - kupler
søster - søstre
apostel - apostler
fengsel - fengsler

etc etc etc. I think anything else might be the real exception.


----------



## Espenaes

Ok, I get it. Thank you all!


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

oskhen said:


> Hmm... Just a thought; could it be that these words are actually Danish? They seem to be more common there, and don't actually feel very Norwegian (although I know that English as spectacle...)


 
I guess a lot of words in Bokmål (at least) are actually Danish ;-) I don't know if those words are more common here. It took me forever to come up with my own example (and I didn't even think of "cykler"!!!)


----------



## kirsitn

I would think that the reason why it's "sykler" and not "sykkeler" is simply that "sykkeler" is rather long-winded and difficult to pronounce.


----------

